# Respaldar Evolution para una version superior ?

## Diabliyo

Buenas.

Tenia en mi anterior Gentoo un evolution un poquito desactualizado (creo, no 100% seguro), asi que, debido a fallos en el disco duro lo primero que hice para respaldar mi evolution (todo) fue:

```
shell# mkdir respaldo_evo

shell# cp -R .evolution/ respaldo_evo/evolution

shell# cp -R .gconf/apps/evolution respaldo_evo/gconf_apps_evolution
```

Posteriormente tire el disco duro, coloque el nuevo, re-instale Gentoo, actualice TODO EL SISTEMA (hasta evolution) y me topo con que no recupero mi respaldo despues d ehacer esto:

```
shell# evolution --force-shutdown

shell# gconftool-2 --shutdown

# elimino archivos del nuevo evolution

shell# rm -R .evolution/

shell# rm -R .gconf/apps/evolution

# copio el evolution respaldado

shell# cp -R resplado_evo/evolution .evolution

shell# cp -R respaldo_evo/gconf_apps/evolution .gconf/apps/evolution

shell# chmod -R 0755 *

shell# chown -R miusuario.users *
```

Inicio Evolution y nada, solo sale el inicializador donde me pide los primeros datos para registrar el primer correo, y claro, tambien la opcion de CARGAR UN RESPALDO, pero no tengo idea  :Sad: 

Saludos !

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Lo que debiste hacer es usar el plugin de evolution para hacer respaldos, aun así si configuras tus cuentas después podrás sustituir los archivos originales por tus respaldos.

----------

## i92guboj

El formato de los archivos de configuración de una versión de un programa no tiene por qué ser compatible con el formato de otra versión distinta, no digamos ya si copias estructuras de directorios enteras. No conozco el caso de evolution pero en principio no tiene nada de raro que no haya funcionado. Por lo que parece, evolution ni siquiera ve los antiguos archivos de configuración. Si existen herramientas nativas en evolution para migrar los datos deberías usarlas, siento no poder ser de más ayuda.

----------

## Coghan

Siempre puedes instalar la versión de evolution que tenías anteriormente, salvo que ya no esté en portage, y comprobar que te reconoce tu backup. Luego actualizas, debería valer.

----------

